# 240sx RHD Conversion?



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

Ok Ok, Now we all know that the question that buzzes around the nissan forums all day.RB25 or SR20 but im going to add a little twist on the age old question. could either of these equally amazing engines be used in a RHD (right hand drive) vehicle conversion. This would definetly be redicilous and very expensive. but i wanted to know what the nissan public thought about this idea. and most of you know that if you saw a american 240sx (RB or SR) with RHD you would crap your pants. Is this idea just insaine or does anyone have a great story about seeing or owning such a ridiculously modified machine?? I would love to hear what everyone thinks!


Dan


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Paintball008x said:


> Ok Ok, Now we all know that the question that buzzes around the nissan forums all day.RB25 or SR20 but im going to add a little twist on the age old question. could either of these equally amazing engines be used in a RHD (right hand drive) vehicle conversion. This would definetly be redicilous and very expensive. but i wanted to know what the nissan public thought about this idea. and most of you know that if you saw a american 240sx (RB or SR) with RHD you would crap your pants. Is this idea just insaine or does anyone have a great story about seeing or owning such a ridiculously modified machine?? I would love to hear what everyone thinks!
> 
> 
> Dan


talk to opium, hes got a RHD 240....


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Pretty much as soon as I see a rhd 240, I'm gonna shit my pants yes...but as for what engine is in it...if it's rhd I'm going to expect at least an SR20, because from what I understand you cannot do a rhd conversion with the KA (or if you can it's really difficult). I might be wrong, if I am wrong someone please correct me...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

240luvr said:


> Pretty much as soon as I see a rhd 240, I'm gonna shit my pants yes...but as for what engine is in it...if it's rhd I'm going to expect at least an SR20, because from what I understand you cannot do a rhd conversion with the KA (or if you can it's really difficult). I might be wrong, if I am wrong someone please correct me...


well, the RB is set up for RHD only really...


----------



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

Who is this god you speek of owning a RHD 240sx, correction, its prob a 240sr or 240rb. That is absoutly amazing, how can i contact him. I want to know some stuff he went through on this daring feat of making american cars RHD! (I think ill crap my pants now)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Paintball008x said:


> Who is this god you speek of owning a RHD 240sx, correction, its prob a 240sr or 240rb. That is absoutly amazing, how can i contact him. I want to know some stuff he went through on this daring feat of making american cars RHD! (I think ill crap my pants now)


lok in the 240 section, his name is Opium


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I have looked into doing it on my 240 and it's actually not a very difficult conversion. You just have to have a full JDM Silvia front clip with all the front side interior parts, and then all it really is, is taking everything off the 240 the way it is and using the parts from the Silvia clip (Skyline parts won't mount right in a 240). The only hard parts is drilling and welding on the right hand side for pedals, steering column, etc. I know a guy that did this, but then a week later he decided to race it and because he wasn't used to driving on the right hand side of the car, he totalled it by running himself into a telephone pole while trying to coordinate his shifting. :loser: That's the only one I've seen to this day besides my drift buddy 32 Skyline. Nothing special besides the words SKYLINE on the back. It's an RB20, rear drive, R32. It was pretty quick but not as quick as everybody thought it was. I have considered this conversion on the 240 I'm about to get, so I think I might try it and see what happens.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its possible, theres a civic around where i live that was converted to RHD. u would be best off getting a front clip with an SR and swapping everything out of it. i'm gonna do it to my S14. and by the way, the guy said its a pain in the ass to do it.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

well if you want to get ahold of opium you can call him or pm on here, or you can go on az240sx.org but if you wnat to conatat him or the shop he works at 

Fueled Performance 

(480) 897-0712


IMO one of the best shops around for SR and RB!!

:cheers:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, hes a RHD with a CA18det


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

x0dyssey said:


> IMO one of the best shops around for SR and RB!!
> 
> :cheers:


He will slap you for not mentioning the CA!


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

depending on how much it will cost in the end, you might be better off actually buying an imported s13. Look on ebay and auto trader. ;D


----------



## aph7824 (Apr 5, 2005)

so there is no way you could do a firewall swap RHD with a KA24DE?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

aph7824 said:


> so there is no way you could do a firewall swap RHD with a KA24DE?



Anything is possible with cars. It just depends on the depth of your wallet.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes an option is to swap the entire firewall.


----------



## aph7824 (Apr 5, 2005)

Joel said:


> Yes an option is to swap the entire firewall.


But what about the linkage and everything.
will the tranny be like a RHD tranny?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

No the tranny doesn't need any modification because the shift pattern is not reversed or anything, it still uses the same shift mapping. All you would really have to do is swap everything on both sides of the block to the opposite side, including the steering column and what not. You would have to spend some serious dollar, because the only way I can think to do that is to use JDM 180SX or Silvia parts. You also might have to extend some cables and wires and such parts in order to reach.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You need a RHD s13 front cut from Japan to have all the bits


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Joel said:


> You need a RHD s13 front cut from Japan to have all the bits


not neccesarily. I know you can order individual parts from Motorex rather than ordering the whole front clip since you won't need the motor, it would kind of be a waste. I mean, you could always sell the motor itself, but you can order individual parts from Motorex or such places.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, motorex might give you a motorless front cut at a discounted rate too. Could save money on buying bits seperatley


----------



## aph7824 (Apr 5, 2005)

Question:
would a SILVIA front clip Firewall fit on a S13 USDM 240sX? so If I buy a Silvia (S13) front clip with a SR20DET will it fit on a 240SX?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

aph7824 said:


> Question:
> would a SILVIA front clip Firewall fit on a S13 USDM 240sX? so If I buy a Silvia (S13) front clip with a SR20DET will it fit on a 240SX?



yeap that would work.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Why wont the KA work with a RHD conversion? Theres nothnig really in the way, except the starter maybe.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Paintball008x said:


> Ok Ok, Now we all know that the question that buzzes around the nissan forums all day.RB25 or SR20 but im going to add a little twist on the age old question. could either of these equally amazing engines be used in a RHD (right hand drive) vehicle conversion. This would definetly be redicilous and very expensive. but i wanted to know what the nissan public thought about this idea. and most of you know that if you saw a american 240sx (RB or SR) with RHD you would crap your pants. Is this idea just insaine or does anyone have a great story about seeing or owning such a ridiculously modified machine?? I would love to hear what everyone thinks!
> 
> 
> Dan


Import a 180sx from Europe or Japan.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

The Only Difference from a USDM 240 Chasis and a European 200SX or Japanese Sivial / 180SX are the engines, and Front Ends...The Sivial Obviously has HID's in place of Sealed Beam popups, and the body parts are a little different...on the inside you drive on the right hand side, not the left hand side...Everything inside is just oposite except for The Shift Pattern and the Pedals are in the same Order on a RHD S13...there would be no reason to have to swap out the Firewalls, because if i am not mistaken they are the same thing...


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

A firewall swap with the KA could be done just as easily as an SR, RB, or CA. The only real issue I can think of is steering shaft clearance. The KA intake is damn near half the size of the motor itself. Other than that get a silvia steering rack and bolt it on.

Swapping the firewall is actually easier than cutting new holes for the steering column, brake master, and clutch master. As well as welding up the same holes on the opposite side and not having a firewall that looks like shit.
If you can take the time, or have a reputable shop do it for you, you can end up with a very clean rhd swap that will only be admired, not laughed at.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> A firewall swap with the KA could be done just as easily as an SR, RB, or CA. The only real issue I can think of is steering shaft clearance. The KA intake is damn near half the size of the motor itself. Other than that get a silvia steering rack and bolt it on.
> 
> Swapping the firewall is actually easier than cutting new holes for the steering column, brake master, and clutch master. As well as welding up the same holes on the opposite side and not having a firewall that looks like shit.
> If you can take the time, or have a reputable shop do it for you, you can end up with a very clean rhd swap that will only be admired, not laughed at.


Agreed! :thumbup: 

There is alot of work involved in cutting holes in the firewal and filling the existing holes up, but if you don't mind the work and want to take your time there is no reason to buy a whole Front Clip for a Silvia if you don't need to.
Although, sometimes it is cheaper!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> The only real issue I can think of is steering shaft clearance. The KA intake is damn near half the size of the motor itself.


 True...

Intake Manifold 

Custom ITB's 


...Possible solutions...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

what is this motorex you talk about? I've been searching for a RHD conversion everywhere on the internet, and i still haven't found one.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the motorex kit is for fitting a skyline RB26DETT into an S13 - not RHD conversion


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

oh...much like the Mckinney motorsports kit.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Paintball person... I sent you an email with my phone number. I don't want to type everything out for the bazillionth time so just call me or I'll call you if you send me your number. 

Here are some pics from my swap from way back:


















and now presently:


----------



## nismo 240sx21 (May 1, 2005)

*buying sr20det front clip*

If I'm already buying a sr20det front clip that is right hand drive already. How easily can this be pulled off. i would imagine that it would extremely easy if I had the front clip.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's the only way that I know of that you'll be able to pull it off. PM me, and I'll explain to you what Opium explained to me, I"m sure he's tired of getting bothered with this subject.


----------



## silvia15 (Mar 29, 2008)

well how about you guys just contact the post office.... there are postal men who use their own cars, and apparently someone somewhere can do RHD conversions on jeeps and chevys and crap


----------



## IAC64 (Nov 5, 2007)

hey i just looking and you guys sound like doing a RHD conversion is rocket science. my older brother has a 94 honda accord and has the RHD and a honda prelude motor swap in from japan. all we did was buy the whole from clip from japan for the accord that came stock with the redtop h22a. then we took everything out of my brothers car. then we took everything off the clip. then we cut the firewalls out of both cars and switched the one my brothers and welded it in and everything else just bolted right up


----------



## IAC64 (Nov 5, 2007)

i also forgot my brother only paid 1200.00 for the whole front clip. then i have 93 240sx se. it came stock with the ka24de and it was made in japan but constructed for the us. i am going to put a r32 conversion on the front and rear and then the RHD, and and build the ka and turbo it. and the guy that is going to help has already done it to his 95 240sx except for the r32 conversion.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ha.....just some cutting and welding. you make it sound so easy.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

IAC64 said:


> then i have 93 240sx se. it came stock with the ka24de and it was made in japan but constructed for the us.


all 240's were made in japan.


----------

